# Is this normal?



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

You may have seen my other posts. I am planning on attending Johnson and Wales in Rhode Island this fall.
Yesterday, I got an urgent letter saying they do not have my high school transcript and that they need this in order for me to attend. I am, however, still "accepted". How can I be accepted if they don't even have all the paperwork they need in order for me to attend?
I remember three months ago I had been waiting to hear from Johnson and Wales, because I wasn't sure if my high school had sent my transcripts yet (they are notoriously slow). So I called J&W admissions and asked, do you have my transcripts yet? I clearly remember her going away for a minute, coming back, and her saying "Yes, and we have good news, you have been accepted.
I am not sure if there are people at my high school (it is private) during the summer who can send my transcript. I live in Tennessee now, but my high school is in Massachusetts which makes it hard for me to just bop on over. They make you write a letter anyway, you can't just tell them to send transcripts, but how do I know anyone is even reading it?
I have already sent money deposits to Johnson and Wales, bought my sheets (extra long!) and told my whole family of my plans. I even went on that weekend visit.
Can they do this?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I'd call the admissions office, or better yet, use email if you have the email of your admissions counselor. It may have gotten mixed up in the mail somewhere. If it's not there then there's not much you can do except to call your HS and have them resend your transcripts. You will still be accepted, and if the administration is anything like some State Colleges, they'll admit you and won't ask for your transcripts till you graduate, at which point they'll notice that your academic file is not complete ! Still, it's a good idea to get that in with some kind of confirmation as soon as possible.

Kuan

PS: It's normally a good idea to request that your transcripts be sent registered mail. You might want to consider that the next time you have transcripts sent out.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

It's non unusual to be accepted to something (a job, a school) _pending..._ Pending receipt of the transcripts, background check, UA. The offer is there, it's the paperwork that needs completion. Any way to contact your high school? Summer months can be a bear for that but if your attending the university of your choice hinges on it, you might be able to reach a sympathetic secretary. You would be able to confirm they were sent or get them _re_-sent.


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Well after talking to numerous people at my high school and Johnson and Wales, I waited a couple days and called J&W again, asking if they had my final transcript yet. They said yes, so I guess I'm cleared. I mailed in my first payment, and now all I need is a physical done and mailed in.
I am in the Hospitality dorm, which is usually for upperclassmen but I guess since I'm 23 they stuck me in there. I have two roommates whose names and numbers I'm supposedly getting in the mail soon.
Phew! I was so worried for a while that I wouldn't get my stuff in on time but it looks like things are coming together.
I just wanted to update you all and say thanks for the help!


----------

